# skid steer or BOSS problem?



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey guys, I finally got the new BOSS skid steer plow all mounted up and plumed in on my New Holland LX665. I'm having a problem with the left/right controls, after everything was hooked up I tried to use the attachment control lever by pushing it down....the plow went to the left but when I pulled up on the lever, there was no movement back to the right. In fact the lever (handle) was kind of just moving freely with no restriction or pressure. Any thoughts?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

brian i have several NH's...... doesn't your handle actually go left and right once you release the pin from it's detent on the right handle? did you confirm that the aux hyds worked before?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

xtreem3d;1124853 said:


> brian i have several NH's...... doesn't your handle actually go left and right once you release the pin from it's detent on the right handle? did you confirm that the aux hyds worked before?


Yes, once you release that pin, the handle goes 90 degrees to the left then back straight up and down. When the handle goes down (90 degrees to the left) the plow angles to the left but nothing when the handle goes back up.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I had a similar problem last week. You should try bleeding the cylinders on the blade, I bet you have trapped air.

My blade would move right but would barely creep back to the left. I bled the cylinders and all was good.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

cold_and_tired;1124999 said:


> I had a similar problem last week. You should try bleeding the cylinders on the blade, I bet you have trapped air.
> 
> My blade would move right but would barely creep back to the left. I bled the cylinders and all was good.


I could try that, but would that make my lever/handle act like nothing was hooked up to it when I pull it up?


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a deere 6675 which is basically the same machine. I had funky acting aux operation that was the handle having too much slop in it. Check the bolts holding the handle to the control arm.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

In2toys;1125087 said:


> I have a deere 6675 which is basically the same machine. I had funky acting aux operation that was the handle having too much slop in it. Check the bolts holding the handle to the control arm.


Checked all the linkage I could see and it was all held together with pivot type rods and they all looked good. I talked to a New Holland mechanic and he said the rod that goes to the valve has a cotter pin and it might be rotted out letting the rod push against the valve as it should but not pulling it back.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

in case you don't already know the cotter pin will be under the plate you have your heater on


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

Sounds plausible... I'd have to look at mine, but its sitting in a customers back yard. Mine wasn't the actual linkage, it was the aluminum assb that mounts to the arm being loose.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

xtreem3d;1125109 said:


> in case you don't already know the cotter pin will be under the plate you have your heater on


LOL, I know, at least when I flipped up the seat, it looks like they left and ran the hoses in a way that can be rotated up like the seat. Tomorrow I'm going to either remove the heater or just "flip" up the whole plate enough to maybe check it out. Even if I need to take off the heater its only 2 hoses I can pinch off and 2 wires. If that pin was all thats wrong with it, that would be sweet but who am I kidding,lol :crying:


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

On our NH skid you actually a vertical (nuetral) position, left 90*, and right 90*.

When you push to the left the blade will angle left. When you pull the handle back to a straight up vertical position the blade will stay angled left. You have to push it to the right to get the blade to move back to a straight or angled right position.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

erkoehler;1125135 said:


> On our NH skid you actually a vertical (nuetral) position, left 90*, and right 90*.
> 
> When you push to the left the blade will angle left. When you pull the handle back to a straight up vertical position the blade will stay angled left. You have to push it to the right to get the blade to move back to a straight or angled right position.


Your saying the handle will actually go past vertical to the right?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Brian Young;1125140 said:


> Your saying the handle will actually go past vertical to the right?


Yes, mine does. It is an older model, but it is a NH.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

erkoehler;1125150 said:


> Yes, mine does. It is an older model, but it is a NH.


I just went out to double check that and mine must be different. There's only about 2 inches before it hits the side of the cab.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Any luck? I meant to take a picture today of mine but totally forgot.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

erkoehler;1126344 said:


> Any luck? I meant to take a picture today of mine but totally forgot.


No luck, We actually finished up our last two fall clean ups today and then I had to swap out equipment and check the snow blower's out. Does your handle have pressure both ways? Mine only has pressure (resistance) pushing it down but no pressure or resistance pulling it back up which makes me believe what the mechanic said....he said there is a cotter pin in one of the rod ends that might have rotted out. He said it would still push against the valve but with no cotter pin holding it on, it would move back as if it wasnt hooked up to anything.


----------

